
Show HN: Bekli, where the graph comes to life - bharal
I&#x27;m really pleased with the way I display user results here. I&#x27;d love feedback on how you think I might be able to use this.<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bekli.it" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bekli.it</a><p>Wait - context. I&#x27;ve been working on a flash-card site for java developers on and off for a while, the latest iteration is above.<p>I&#x27;m unsure if companies actually want people who <i>know</i> the language anymore though. It seems they all want someone who can solve algorithms and then pay them a ludicrous amount of money to surf stackoverflow and read documents all day.<p>Any thoughts on my display of data, or if there are companies that want knowledge over algorithms?
======
davelnewton
I... am not sure what to say. Anybody can learn a language, especially if they
already know any, relatively quickly. Teaching someone to think about how to
solve problems is much, _much_ harder.

I'd take someone who can think over someone who knows any given language _any_
day of the week. Even in my _preferred_ languages I still look up
documentation and "how-tos", and that's not likely to ever change.

I don't care if someone knows everything in the JLS or is Java Certified. I
_do_ care if they can solve problems at a reasonable pace.

------
federicoponzi
Haven't tried the site, but have a couple of points: * Why no https? * Link
broken: [http://www.bekli.it/whoWeAre](http://www.bekli.it/whoWeAre) * I don't
like the overall design, it looks like it looks like too empty or simple (I'm
also talking about the "take a quiz screenshot") - but I'm not a designer at
all.

Well done shipping :)

